# FREE VST EQ that imports data from REQ EQ Room Software filters export



## ronsound (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi All,

Looking for a FREE VST EQ for 2 ch music that allows importing from a Filter export file made in REW EQ Room Software.

Regards,
Ron.


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

There aren't any (free or otherwise) that will import data from REW. Here is a list of free VST plugins that you could try, but you have to manually enter the filters. It only takes a couple minutes.

Best Free Parametric Equalizer VST Plugins.

If you ever need more than 2 channels, then GlissEQ is the only multichannel one I'm aware of. 

You can also use JRiver Media Center (not free) and its Parametric EQ DSP.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't know if this is exactly what you mean - Convolver is open source and free, works with foobar2000, also free.

Export the REW impulse file, plug it into Convolver (already plugged into foobar). Voila!

Is that what you meant, EQ added to a media player?


----------



## ronsound (Nov 6, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> Don't know if this is exactly what you mean - Convolver is open source and free, works with foobar2000, also free.
> 
> Export the REW impulse file, plug it into Convolver (already plugged into foobar). Voila!
> 
> Is that what you meant, EQ added to a media player?


Yes, have tried "Convolver" for Foobar, but also looking at other EQs which can import Filter exports from REW.

Thanks,
Ron.


----------

